# Greek touring advise - what to see etc!



## wasfitonce

Will be landing in Igoumenitsa Greece on the 29th August and want to spend four weeks there including a week in Corfu. Any suggestions where we should visit? Not into big cities but don't mind a few ruins (two will be in the van!!) We like small villages and lots of very private beachs all to our selves!

Any help suggestions would be most welcome don't want to cover thoushands of miles as we know it will be VERY hot. Hence the beach.

wasfitonce


----------



## seanoo

hi , there are 2 nice campsites on corfu that i have used , one is in dassia (right on the beach) and the other round the corner in ipsos . corfu town is great and has a nice castle to visit . my favourite places on the island are kassiopi and paleokastritsa . you can also take a day trip to albania from corfu town which is quite interesting too. all the best sean


----------



## TishF650

Hi,

We've spent quite a bit of time in Greece over the last few years and we love it. Though we've only really been out of season.

Like you we're not into big cities so for a few out of town ideas have a look at our blog www.theworldisourlobster.com

Our first Greece entry (which includes Corfu) is:

http://www.theworldisourlobster.com...Blog/Entries/2010/1/29_21_Greece_-_Corfu.html

Hope that helps and happy travels.

Chris


----------



## foxtwo

Hi, 
i travelled through the Epirus area last octobre. It is very nice. 
Here some hints and links for travelling.

Campings around Igoumenitsa:

About 8 to 10 km south of Igoumenitsa are several camping places. We stayed on this: 
Camping elenas beach 
http://www.campingelena.gr/ 
Not to cheap, but okay. In septembre the greek holiday season is nearly finished. Catching a pitch without booking should be possible. 
Wild camping possible about 5-10 km northwest of Igoumenitsa at Drepano beach, water available at beach showers. (beware of Germans, haha).

Pay attention to the illegal immigrants around Igoumenitsa harbour. 
We had in 2011 an unfriendly "discussion" with a couple them, they tried to enter the car to escape to Italy. Our Rottweiler then had the final arguments, which convinced them. 
I don´t know the situation right now, simply be aware. Outside Igoumenitsa the world is totally alright, no threat at all.

Some highlights of that area, not too far: 
-River Acherontas, the river of the dead greek , spring of Acherontas in vicinity of Glyki. Follow the sign "Spring of Acherontas", very nice area around"Hades". 
see http://mapcarta.com/12869736 
-The Oracle of the dead in Mesopotamos 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Necromanteion 
http://mapcarta.com/12860026. Nice ruins. 
-Kassopi ruins and Zalongo
http://mapcarta.com/12867352 
and some kilometres further on a monastery 200 meters before the monastery you can stay overnight on a parking lot, no problems. 
Above the monastery is the national monument of Zalongo. High above, stairs, which start at the monastery but you need good condition. At the top an impressive overview. The monument is in memorial to the women of the village, who danced and jumped down the hill, not to be imprisoned by the turkish.

Some other highlights, little bit further away: 
-130 highway-miles away ...Meteora, for me the most fascinating place in Greece. 
http://mapcarta.com/Meteora 
You can stay overnight on the parking lot of Taverna Arsenis, nice panorama. You reach the taverna when driving south through Kalambaka to Trikala. At the exit of Kalambaka follow the signs to the left. The owner Kostas is a nice guy.
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Location...rsenis-Kalambaka_Trikala_Region_Thessaly.html
-And last but not least, Vikos Gorge north of Ioannina and 
-have a bath in the natural pool of Papingo (or Papigo). 
Drive through Papingo to direction of Mikropapigo. You can stay overnight on a parking lot in front of the natural pool. 
A fantastic mountain scenery. Road is easy possible for campervans about plus minus 6 meters. I think larger ones can be handled as well. 
Mikropapigo and natural pool, Vikos gorge area, see 
http://www.greeka.com/epirus/zagoria/zagoria-villages/zagoria-mikro-papigo.htm

More I can´t remember, think I had too much ouzo.
Apropos ouzo....if you see an "Ouzeri" by chance, enter it , order an "Ouzo me kala meze"...ouzo with some good fingerfood, it´s nice, may be you know already.

Have fun with planning 
Bernd


----------

